# Billing 93306 and 93880 What Modifier?



## debbyallen (Jan 17, 2019)

Our doctor is going to start doing 93880 on the same day he does 93306.  He owns the equipment.  What modifier should I use and on what code?


----------



## CICIB (Jan 22, 2019)

Found these tips on SuperCoder. 

Tips

If you are reporting only the professional component for the service, you should append professional component modifier 26 to the code.

If you are reporting only the technical component for the service, you should append technical component modifier TC to the code unless the hospital provided the technical component. In that case, do not append modifier TC because the hospital’s portion is inherently technical.

Do not append a professional or technical modifier to the code when reporting a global service in which one provider renders both the professional and technical components.

An important distinguishing characteristic of 93306 is that it requires both spectral and color Doppler. If a transthoracic echo service does not include both spectral and color Doppler, you should instead report 93307, Echocardiography, transthoracic, real–time with image documentation, 2D, includes M mode recording, when performed, complete, without spectral or color Doppler echocardiography.


----------

